# Hyatt recommendations



## Remy (Sep 7, 2011)

If one is searching for a Hyatt to purchase, what are the best resources (eBay, brokers, etc.) for finding the best resort and price?

Also, any location recommendations would be appreciated. I'd like to purchase a unit valued at 2000 to 2200 points.


----------



## heathpack (Sep 7, 2011)

Remy said:


> If one is searching for a Hyatt to purchase, what are the best resources (eBay, brokers, etc.) for finding the best resort and price?
> 
> Also, any location recommendations would be appreciated. I'd like to purchase a unit valued at 2000 to 2200 points.



I would buy a unit at a location you'd want to travel to, ideally with the most reasonable MF.  If you like Tahoe and Sedona, those are good options from the MF perspective.

Not sure what the bext resource is.  Hyatt or private party will be cheapest.  Broker would probably be easiest.  

H


----------



## Remy (Sep 7, 2011)

I'd probably use the points mostly in ski locations or for trade into II on occasion. Is there a thread on recent MF for Hyatt properties?


----------



## heathpack (Sep 8, 2011)

Remy said:


> I'd probably use the points mostly in ski locations or for trade into II on occasion. Is there a thread on recent MF for Hyatt properties?



Not that I am aware of.

H


----------



## IslandTime (Sep 9, 2011)

We actually found ours (Hyatt Sunset Harbor in Key West) through a realtor.  We initially called her about a different listing I saw on realtor.com, but ended up making an offer for the one we ultimately purchased.  There are a couple Hyatts listed on Ebay now.  I also watch Redweek and get email notifications when they have a new listing for Key West.  Not that I'm looking to buy another week -- yet.


----------



## bdh (Sep 9, 2011)

Remy said:


> If one is searching for a Hyatt to purchase, what are the best resources (eBay, brokers, etc.) for finding the best resort and price?
> 
> Also, any location recommendations would be appreciated. I'd like to purchase a unit valued at 2000 to 2200 points.



Here's a source that provides alot of weeks/units for the Hyatts in KW.

http://keywestfltimeshare.com/availableunitsnow.html

The "best" is a pretty wide brush - are you talking solely about cheapest purchase price?  Or are you interested in cheapest MF, best beach, best snowfall, best rooms, best pools, etc??  Note that there is no singular best TS for every person.


----------



## ondeadlin (Sep 9, 2011)

Sedona has relatively low MF (and you know it won't ever get hit by a hurricane).  If you want to ski and you want to go where you own, Tahoe would probably be the best bet (no hurricanes there, either).  The Colorado properties are too expensive MF-wise because they're fractionals.

I would personally only buy on eBay.  That's where the best deals are.  Some folks are scared of eBay, but I've never had a problem.


----------



## Remy (Sep 14, 2011)

I have bought a Hilton on eBay without problem as well. 

A Coconut Plantation just went for $8,150 for a 2,200 point 2br (with free 2011 points) and a Highland Inn went for $6,282 for a 2,000 point 1br. The MF seems high on these.

I'm guessing the lower the MF the higher the demand, making the purchase price higher at some resorts.


----------

